# Indic Languages: Hope



## kat b

the english word  hope...how would you say it in the indian (asian) language.


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi: /aaShaa/
Panjabi:  /umiid/
Urdu: /umiid/

I think Gujarati, Bengali, and Marathi use the Hindi word as well.


----------



## kat b

thank you,my 13 year old daughter is writing a book .She says thats going to be the  girls  name,now she wants to know how to pronounce it. Re:Hindi/aaShaa


----------



## panjabigator

Asha is a very popular name.  Good luck!


----------



## linguist786

Gujarati is the same as Hindi, like panjabigator said: આશા (_aashaa_). 
A popular phrase is આશા રાખવી (_aashaa raakhvii_ - to have/keep hope)

The Urdu is pronounced /ummiid/ 
(I know you knew that panj - probably just annoying transliterations getting in your way!)


----------



## panjabigator

Yes, correct!  We really need to have a system here! Thanks for the correction...annoying tashdid!


----------

